# Need a dish to make me popular!



## Siegal (Sep 21, 2012)

I just started my baby at school and they are having an event at one of the mothers homes and you need to bring a dish or dessert . I'm brand new and want to make friends so need something to help me stand out. It's a kosher style event so no pork, shellfish, mixed dairy meat in one dish. I'm thinking baklava? Lychee mousse cake? Any idea for something special??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2012)

Without a doubt I would make baklava that will be a guaranteed hit.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's an idea:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2012)

I serve Mollyanne's fruit picks with a dip made out of rum flavored whipped cream!


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 22, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> Here's an idea:


 
OMG those are not only looking delish they are beautiful. I would think that would not only draw a lot of attention, it would be a safe item for all to enjoy !


----------



## Siegal (Sep 22, 2012)

mollyanne said:
			
		

> Here's an idea:



They are so pretty! And a healthier idea...maybe with a creme angleis (sp?)

Perhaps.....


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 22, 2012)

I made this Greek salad for a work potluck once. These days, many people want healthy items and some people have told me they avoid hot items at potlucks because you can't know how careful the maker was with food temperatures.

I used homemade tzatziki sauce for the dressing:


----------



## chopper (Sep 22, 2012)

mollyanne said:
			
		

> Here's an idea:



I was at a thanksgiving dinner once where skewers like this were on a turkey centerpiece as feathers. Very nice!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 22, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I made this Greek salad for a work potluck once. These days, many people want healthy items and some people have told me they avoid hot items at potlucks because you can't know how careful the maker was with food temperatures.
> 
> I used homemade tzatziki sauce for the dressing:


Care to share the recipe?   Looks great!


----------



## Fabiola Shambalula (Apr 21, 2013)

That sounds very intresting, but before you prepare any meal you should decide who you are making the dish for ( age group,sex,origin,class) as diffrent people enjoy diffrent types of foods. Once you know this,it will be easy to decide on what kind dish do you preapare.


----------

